# Grounding



## eng.dork (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any really good materials on grounding and resistance grounding for the afternoon Power? The materials that I have are not very good on this topic.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

eng.dork said:


> Does anyone have any really good materials on grounding and resistance grounding for the afternoon Power? The materials that I have are not very good on this topic.


As far as I can remember that was not a subject of any questions on the afternoon-Power. I do remember a question related for the morning question, I cannot tell you exactly what it was, but I can tell you that the NEC was more than enough to answer it and did not take me much 30 seconds.

I am trying to say here, don't sweat on this too much.


----------



## eng.dork (Aug 21, 2007)

alright thanks. When I took the exam in April there wasn't a grounding question on that...at least I can't remember.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

I think that IEEE 80 has everything related to Grounding. It is not a bad thing to have it with you during the test, even if you don't use it. I mean, it will not harm you but maybe can give you the extra point you need to pass.

Best wishes my friend!!!!!! Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 23, 2007)

A cohort loaned me several book versions on Interpreting the NEC, which I found pretty helpful with regards to grounding practices. It looked like they were written for 8th graders, with diagrams and pictures &amp; such, but that actually worked pretty well for me. Mine actually referenced older NEC revs. Might try that for a few points.

I did a presentation on transformer neutral grounding resistors a while back that I'll try to find. Kind of high-level overview but it may help.


----------

